
Ask HN: What blog post or essay have you read that has changed you? - herohamp
I read &quot;I have died many times&quot; by CGPGrey back in 2016 and it completely changed me and my outlook on myself and other people
======
leandot
This TED talk has had a profound effect on me for many reasons -
[https://www.ted.com/talks/martine_rothblatt_my_daughter_my_w...](https://www.ted.com/talks/martine_rothblatt_my_daughter_my_wife_our_robot_and_the_quest_for_immortality)

------
mrfusion
That piece you mention is some good food for thought.

I’m also realizing that the hand wringing at the end about the “Internet never
forgets” has turned out to be fairly false. We almost have the opposite
problem with links constantly dying.

